# From where gets Twm the icons?



## hruodr (Mar 22, 2018)

Well, perhaps I should read a lot of man pages to learn much more about X11.

The problem: it was never necessary until something got too fat.

Yes, not only people, also programs and even their icons get fatter and fatter.

Until firefox icon did not get so fat, I had no problem with default resources, I didnt had to know hot to get them.

twm seems to use "bitmapFilePath" resource, but I do not know how to get the value.

*Edit:* now I see the problem: twm includes the title in the icon and firefox puts as title the one of html that may be a long text, this enlarges the icon a lot. But my original question remains.


----------



## xchris (Mar 24, 2018)

*xgetres *is the command to get values from resources

*edit: *I am not on FreeBSD now, but I think you can see the resources used by a program via *truss*


----------

